# Idee für ITX Kühler



## The_Schroeder (11. Juni 2014)

*Idee für ITX Kühler*

Hallo lieber BQ-Team,

Ich hab ein paar Ideen zu einem ITX Kühler mit 3,6cm Höhe.
Gedanken gemacht habe ich mir durch mein Projekt (siehe Signatur) erst so richtig, da es in der Größe kaum was gibt was bis zu 95W TDP stämmen kann.
Ich würde mich tierisch freuen wenn Ihr euch auf den Letzten Seiten den Kühler ansehen könntet und mir etwas Feedback geben könnet, was Ihr davon haltet. 
Ist aber noch nicht fertig, würde aber meine Version überarbeiten falls Ihr da Lust habt 

Mega freundlichen Grüße
Schröder

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...-schroeder-s-kleines-beast-8.html#post6513278


----------



## _chiller_ (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Idee für ITX Kühler*

Sowas in der Richtung gibts doch schon von Scythe:
Scythe Kozuti (SCKZT-1000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Nur ist der eben 5mm zu hoch


----------



## The_Schroeder (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Idee für ITX Kühler*

Ich weiß, hab mich da von mehreren Kühlern bedient 
Es gibt aber einfach wenig Auswahl, vor allem weil die meisten reine Top Down Kühler sind und somit die Abwärme in das Gehäuse blasen.
Außerdem schafft keiner 95W auch nur halbwegs zu kühlen, bzw leise.
Denke man kann da einfach noch mehr rausholen ^^


----------



## Apfelkuchen (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Idee für ITX Kühler*

Naja mit der Lamellendichte schon mal nicht. Du hast damit ja kaum Kühlfläche, glaube nicht, dass du damit auch nur 65W gekühlt kriegst, und dabei gehe ich von tadelloser Fertigung aus.


----------



## The_Schroeder (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Idee für ITX Kühler*

War das erste Modell ^^
Aber ansonsten gib ich dir da recht, der Abstand ist noch zu groß.
Da werkel ich noch dran


----------

